# Photo iCloud



## Debeulno (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterais archiver mes clichés de mon iPhone et appareil photo sur l’app photo de mon Mac.

Je m’explique:

1/ je souhaiterais sauvegarder mes clichés pris de mon appareil photo dans un album de l’app photo de mon Mac sans utiliser iCloud.
Jusque-là tout va bien en le transférant dans un album.

2/ je souhaiterais partager les clichés pris de mon iPhone avec mon Mac en utilisant iCloud.
Je maîtrise cette étape également.

Sauf que je ne souhaite pas partager les albums de l’appareil photo via iCloud.

Peut on sélectionner certains albums dans l’app photo à ne pas être partager via iCloud?

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## izel mor (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
je ne crois pas mais tu peux créer deux photothèques, une dite système sur iCloud et une sur ton Mac


----------



## Debeulno (9 Mai 2021)

Merci izel mor, en créant une deuxième photothèque spécialement pour mes clichés de mon appareil photo, cela fonctionne.

Seule la photothèque système peut être utilisée avec iCloud = clichés iPhone 

La manipulation est différente pour ouvrir l’app photo sur Mac.
Il faut l’ouvrir via le fichier photothèque .

Merci pour cette aide.


----------

